
Show HN: Unicorn Platform – HTML landing page generator - alexanderisora
https://unicornplatform.com
======
alexanderisora
Hey!

I'm Alex. I've created a landing page generator for startups and side-
projects. It produces HTML templates for export, so you can host it anywhere
(GitHub Pages FTW). Unicorn Platform got 1050+ upvotes on Product Hunt btw.

The product contains 2 independent repositories:

1) Templates

2) The generator

1) Templates are crafted with SCSS, PUG, and jQuery. Some may say that jQuery
is an anachronism. But hell nope. jQuery is still a big time-saver when it
comes to DOM manipulations.

2) The generator is made with ReactJS. I'm so grateful to
[https://github.com/facebook/create-react-
app](https://github.com/facebook/create-react-app) for saving tons of time
with configuring the building. Authentication runs on Google Firebase. And I
must say it's a blast! Setting it up took just a few hours - and that includes
time for creating the Facebook dev entity and the Twitter dev application.
Google Firebase Auth takes care of duplicates as well. If your user signs up
via email method using "john.doe@gmail.com" and then tries to sign up with a
Facebook account attached to the same "john.doe@gmail.com" email, Google
Firebase is smart enough to detect that and offer a user his initial method of
authenticating. Pretty sweet.

I used Paddle for payments. Paddle has nice API. All I need to validate
whether a user is upgraded to Pro is to send one tiny cURL request.

I tried to make the templates generation process as simple as I can. I have an
independent .html file single component. When a user picks a component I just
upload the .HTML file contents and inject it in the editor's DOM so user
instantly sees what he will get after exporting. When a user wants to export a
page I compose a single .HTML file which contains heading info, footer and the
components HTML in between. I use vanilla PHP to compose the final .HTML file.

It's a commercial product but there are some components that will allow you to
create a website for a pet project for free. Without even signin up.

I would appreciate any feedback.

~~~
webdva
I think the marketing copy is superb and I'm impressed that you already have
nineteen paying users.

